# Mini Mill Buying advice



## Ali (29 Jan 2014)

I don't have much space for a drill press and work alone in my garage/workshop so have avoided buying any type of drill press upto now but over Christmas have thought more and more about buying a small mini mill.

Does anyone have one? I would like to be able to work with more metals and have a few projects I'd like to try. My buying limitations involve the size and weight of any type of mill/drill. Can any of the mills be disambled or do I need to plan for transport when buying?

And how do people deal with metal waste in a home workshop? Any other day to day issues to consider before going down this road?

Apologies for the newbie questions. Every day is a school day #-o #-o


----------



## DTR (30 Jan 2014)

Ali":37ensujh said:


> And how do people deal with metal waste in a home workshop? Any other day to day issues to consider before going down this road?



I use a magnet on a length of studding inside a PVC pipe to pick up swarf. The swarf is attracted to the pipe by the magnet, then I hold it over a bucket and pull the magnet out. All my swarf and any other scrap metal, nails etc, go into a bucket or any other suitable container and gets left out front for the roving rag-and-bone men to take.

Sorry I can't help with the mini-mill stuff


----------



## adidat (30 Jan 2014)

this is an interesting post from jimi43 about the mini mill he bought.

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/finally-got-the-milling-machine-t63774.html?hilit= sieg

once upon a time jim used to post lots of very cool stuff, but i beleive he may have had a run in with the little green men as he is now more interested in the planets and space, and not saving rusty old planes!  [-( 

adidat


----------

